# Your Best Bar-b-que Sauce Recipe!!!



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm looking for your best 'tried and true' bar-b-que sauce recipe. I have always loved my mom's best, but she has since passed away, and her 'recipe' seems to be a bit different than I remember. She was one of those, when it came to her 'sauce', who made it from memory and taste, not so much recipe. 'Troutsnot' and I have moved our wedding date up...January 28th, and I am looking for a sauce to serve at the wedding. Your help would be most appreciated!!!

All My Thanks,
MrsTroutsnot


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

MrsTroutsnot said:


> I'm looking for your best 'tried and true' bar-b-que sauce recipe. I have always loved my mom's best, but she has since passed away, and her 'recipe' seems to be a bit different than I remember. She was one of those, when it came to her 'sauce', who made it from memory and taste, not so much recipe. 'Troutsnot' and I have moved our wedding date up...January 28th, and I am looking for a sauce to serve at the wedding. Your help would be most appreciated!!!
> 
> All My Thanks,
> MrsTroutsnot


Thats like putting ketchup on a good steak!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

While we're on BBQ sauce I have found a new favorite. Mail order only though.

www.wildpepper.com

The habenero sauce rocks. Maybe we'll get a second opinion on it here pretty soon....?


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

The bourbon and jamaican are tasty. Use spicy mustard n the carolina sauce to liven it up. The Dat'l sauce is from florida and can be bought at most hot sauce stores, if not use a fruit based hot sauce or a hot alternative would be a good habanero yellow sauce then add pureed fresh fruit mango etc, to taste.
You will have plenty of time to taste test each one before the tightening of the rings.
Good Luck

Your Basic Beer Sop or Mop

This is an all-purpose sop that can be used with any meat or poultry. It’s purpose is to keep the meat moist during the smoking process and to give the cook something to do during the long, boring, smoking process. Use a little sop mop to coat the meat.

*

1 cup vegetable oil
*

4 bottles good Mexican beer, such as Dos Equis
*

Juice of 2 lemons
*

1 large onion, chopped
*

1 clove garlic, minced
*

2 tablespoons vinegar
*

1 teaspoon salt
*

1 teaspoon ground black pepper
*

3 tablespoons commercial hot sauce of choice 

In a large saucepan, combine all of the ingredients, reserving two of the bottles of beer. Bring to a boil, reduce the heat, and simmer for 20 minutes. Use the sop to baste any meat, but especially beef, and drink the reserved bottles of beer while you sop.

Yield: 4 cups

Heat Scale: Medium


Texas Chilipiquin Barbecue Sauce 

The wild chiles called chiltepins in Mexico and the Southwest are known as chilipiquins in Texas. We always have some of the berry-like pods available because we grow them as perennials, but they’re difficult to find in markets. So substitute any pequin or small, extremely hot chile. This is a finishing sauce for grilled or smoked beef, chicken, or pork to be applied before serving or served on the side.

*

1 onion, chopped
*

2 tablespoons butter, margarine, or vegetable oil
*

3 cloves garlic, minced
*

2 cups catsup
*

½ cup cider vinegar
*

1/3 cup brown sugar
*

2 tablespoons lemon juice
*

2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
*

3 teaspoons crushed chilipiquins, or other small, hot dried chiles
*

2 teaspoons dry mustard
*

1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
*

Salt to taste 

In a small skillet, saute the onion in the butter until soft. Add the garlic and saute for 2 minutes.

Combine all the remaining ingredients in a saucepan and whisk to blend. Bring to a boil over high heat and bring to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer uncovered for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Yield: 2 ½ cups

Heat Scale: Hot



South Carolina Mustard Sauce

In South Carolina, barbecue is flavored with mustard as a dominant ingredient rather than just an incidental spice. But vinegar makes its appearance here as well, plus some hot sauce. As in North Carolina, the sauce is primarily used over smoked pork. But you could serve this over grilled pork chops.

*

3/4 cup yellow "ballpark" mustard
*

3/4 cup cider vinegar
*

½ cup sugar
*

1 ½ tablespoons margarine
*

2 teaspoons salt
*

2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
*

1 1/4 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
*

2 teaspoons Louisana-style hot sauce, or more to taste 

Combine all the ingredients in a saucepan, stirring to blend, and simmer over a low heat for 30 minutes. Let stand at room temperature for 1 hour before using.

Yield: 1 3/4 cups

Heat Scale: Mild



Memphis-Style Finishing Sauce

This is the sauce that is traditionally served over smoked ribs in Memphis and other parts of Tennessee. Some cooks add prepared yellow mustard to the recipe. It can be converted into a basting sauce by adding more beer and a little more vinegar. Add more hot sauce to taste, or substitute red chile or cayenne powder.

*

1 cup tomato sauce, preferably freshly made
*

1 cup red wine vinegar
*

2 teaspoons Louisiana-style hot sauce
*

1 tablespoon butter
*

½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
*

½ teaspoon salt
*

½ cup light beer 

Place all the ingredients in a saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Reduce the heat and simmer, uncovered, for 15 minutes.

Remove from the heat, but serve warm over smoked meats.

Yield: 2 ½ cups

Heat Scale: Mild

Bourbon Barbecue Sauce

Ingredients
1 tablespoon butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 cups finely chopped onion
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1/2 cup molasses
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon grated lemon zest
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon Hungarian paprika
1/3 cup bourbon whiskey

Instructions
In a large, heavy saucepan, melt the butter with the oil. Saute the onions until tender. Add the garlic and cook 2 minutes longer.

Combine the molasses, ketchup, vinegar, mustard, pepper, lemon juice, zest, soy sauce, paprika, and bourbon. Stir into onion mixture.

Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Cool and refrigerate in a covered container.

Yield: 2-1/2 cups 

Jamaica-Me-Krazy BBQ Sauce Recipe

Ingredients
1/2 cup rum (Bacardi Superior recommended)
1/4 cup loose-packed dark brown sugar
1/2 cup orange juice concentrate
1 cup water
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup Dat'l Do-it brand hot sauce
1/4 cup Kikkoman Lite Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp plus 1 tsp ground allspice
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp salt
1 rounded Tbsp fresh-grated ginger root
2 bay leaves

Instructions
Combine rum and brown sugar in a nonreactive saucepan. Bring to boil and cook 3 to 5 minutes or until reduced by half. Add orange juice concentrate, water, ketchup, vinegar, hot sauce and soy sauce. Whisk in the remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 20 minutes until reduced by half. Remove the bay leaves and strain the sauce. Allow to cool to room temperature. Best after 12 hours.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I like sweet baby rays.


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

I will second SBR's. For coming out of a bottle, it is hard to beat!!!!!!!

lpk


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I have developed a love for marinades and steak rubs. McCormick makes the Spicy Montreal Steak rub. The recipe on the side says, shake 2 tsp. per 1 lb steak.

For the sauce: 1/2 cup catcup, 2 tbsp. brown sugar, 1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce and 2 tsp. seasoning....for ribs.

For BBQ yardbird: Catsup, Worcestershire Sauce, Lime Juice and Melted Butter or Margarine. Spread it over the bird after about 3/4 done.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Best steak rub off the shelf anywhere,imo. Works good on thick shark steaks and salmon fillets.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*OK...here goes:
*
AUNT JOYCE'S BARBECUE SAUCE
originated in 1950

*YOU NEED:*
Margarine, garlic cloves, medium sized white onion,
dark brown sugar, cup white sugar, French's yellow mustard,
salt, chunky steak pepper, Open Pit original Barbecue sauce,
bottle of catsup, Anise seed, Italian Seasoning, Worcestershire 
Sauce, Hot Sauce, fresh lemon, RealLemon from concentrate,

*Use large deep skillet or wide bottom sauce pot
*
1 stick of margarine
3 garlic cloves diced fine
1 medium sized white onion (larger if you prefer)
Cut in chunk size

*Melt margarine slowly*...add garlic and onion.
Simmer slowly until garllc and onion are soft.
No frying! Remove pan from hot burner to cool.

*ADD:

*3/4 cup dark brown sugar
3/4 cup white sugar
1/4 cup French's yellow mustard
1 teaspoon salt
1-1/2 teaspoons chunky steak pepper

*Let it simmer slowly* for about 20 minutes,
stirring occasionally.

*ADD:*

1 bottle of Open Pit original Barbecue sauce
1/2 bottle of catsup with water added to fill bottle
1 teaspoon of Anise seed
2 teaspoons Italian Seasoning
2 teaspoons Worcestershire Sauce
1 teaspoon Hot Sauce
5 slices of fresh lemon
1 tablespoon RealLemon
1/4 cup Apple Cider Vinegar

With all ingredients together, simmer slowly for 2 hours.
People will be asking for the recipe. You bet!


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

Here's the one I make:

1 med. Onion

2Tbs Vegetable Oil

2Tbs Vinegar

2Tbs Brown sugar

1/4c Lemon juice

1c Ketchup

3Tbs Worcestershire sauce

1/2Tbs Mustard

1c Water

1/2c chopped celery

salt and pepper to taste



In a sauce pan, sautee the chopped onions and celery for a few minutes, add

remaining ingredients, stir well, bring to a boil and than lower heat and simmer

for 30 minutes. 



Try them all and use the one you like best for your wedding.

And congratulations to the two of ya.



James


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Argo said:


> I like sweet baby rays.


Me too, hard to beat out of the bottle and cheaper then most of the other garbage to boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

ComeFrom? said:


> I have developed a love for marinades and steak rubs. McCormick makes the Spicy Montreal Steak rub. The recipe on the side says, shake 2 tsp. per 1 lb steak.
> . . .


Thanks to TTMB, I recently discovered this steak rub. It is good as it is, but doesn't have enough garlic or onion flavor for me. So when the bottle got down a little way I filled it up again with a 50/50 mixture of garlic powder and onion powder.

Another new creation of mine is balsamic smoked soy sauce. - Up here it is too cold too cook outdoors over charcoal during the winter, but grilling electrically indoors loses the smoke taste. So I bought a bottle of liquid smoke. However it is much too strong/concentrated, so I have mixed one bottle of smoke with one equal sized bottle of soy sauce and an equal one bottle amount of balsamic vinegar. I use the soy sauce bottle for dosing my meat because it has a 'sprinkle' top and the other two ingredients don't. - I sprinkle/dose the meat with the smoke/soy/balsamic mixture, then shake on the modified steak rub and let sit in the fridge for at least an hour.

:rybka:


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

What ever sauce that you decide to go with, smoke it for a couple of hours stirring it occasionally. That makes any of them great instead of just goood.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll vouch for Come From's sauce recipe, good stuff!

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=17827

Freeman's and Stubb's are some local favorites off the shelf.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Suggestion..*

I only use sauce on baby back ribs, and what also makes a big difference is to save your bacon grease and saute your onions and garlic in it. I always have bacon grease handy, for collard greens, cabbage, German potato salid, any and all beans, and prolly several other dishes that just dont come to mind right now!

Later
R3F


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*Best Out Of The Bottle*

Stubbs Original, You Got To Try It Once!!!

Charles


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Don't Laugh!

Head Country from Ponca City, Oklahoma. I used to have bring a gallon or two back from Oklahoma. Now they're here in some of the HEB's, that said, it couldn't be all that bad. Check your local HEB.

http://www.headcountry.com/


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

2 parts kraft original to 1 part basalmic vinegar.

Simple and more gooder.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Here's mine*

It is kind of like the Carolina. Not too sweet and is great as a finishing sauce on ribs, pork chops, or chicken.

For one gallon which will keep in the refrig. indefinitely.

4 14 oz bottles of catsup
1 qt. yellow mustard
1cup sugar
1 heaping teaspoon salt, cayene pepper, black pepper
4 juice of lemons
1 qt vinegar
1 lb. butter

Mix all together well and simmer, stirring occassionaly, until the butter is melted


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

IMO, i like jack millers the best!! not to overpowering, but excellent!

*Bar-B-Que Sauce*








Jack Miller's Bar-B- Que Sauce is a unique blend of seventeen individual products. The mixture is cooked slowly in our kettles until it becomes the rich, thick, tangy product that has made it so famous in south Louisiana for over four decades. It enhances the flavor of any kind of meat, whether barbecued on an open grill outdoors or cooked in the oven. It can be used in all kinds of recipes or as a condiment for burgers and other sandwiches.

www.jackmillers.com


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

*this is good as well..*

*Basting Sauce* * INGREDIENTS:*

*1 cup Jack Miller's Bar-B-Que Sauce*
*1/3 cup cooking oil, butter, or margarine*
*2 or 3 dashes of Louisiana hot sauce*
*2 or 3 dashes of Worcestershire sauce*
* DIRECTIONS:**Heat all ingredients in a saucepan at a low heat setting. After heating for a few minutes the added oil will absorb the flavor and seasonings in the barbecue sauce. As it cools the oil will rise to the top. This is what you want to use to baste the meat that's cooking on your barbecue pit. As you baste with the oil it will keep the meat moist while cooking. The excess will pass through the meat and burn away. The flavor and seasoning will stay in the meat. When the meat is cooked you can place it in a container and baste well with the thick sauce that's left in the saucepot. If you put a tight lid on the container the sauce will absorb into the hot meat and give it an unforgettable flavor. You may substitute 7-Up, Sprite, ginger ale, or even orange juice in place of oil if you barbecue in your oven.*
​


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Barbeque Sauce*

*Barbecue Sauce (Pork or Chicken)*​ 







56 oz. Catsup (4-14oz bottles)

1 Quart Yellow Mustard

1 lb. Butter or margarine

1-Quart Vinegar (if too much vinegar for your taste, use 1 pint water&1 pint vinegar)

Juice of 4 lemons

1 heaping teaspoon red pepper

1 heaping teaspoon black pepper

1-teaspoon salt

1-cup sugar

Mix all together and heat on simmer until butter is melted and incorporated. Stir occasionaly to keep from burning.




Mix all together well and cook on simmer (stirring occassioaly) until butter is melted.

May be placed in a plastic jug and kept in the refrig. for several months. Makes approximately 1 gallon.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

does anyone have a kncok-off on Luling City Market BBQ sauce?


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I used to make my own sauce but now I buy Rudy's from their BBQ restaurant.There is one in Spring TX now.

www.rudys.com


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Hickory Hollow 
Off Fallbrook & Fairbanks N houston...Gooood stuff


----------



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

Depends on choice of "meat"... vinegar base works for me beef,pork, mutton


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

For out of the bottle stuff...

*Jack Millers* is too mustardy for my taste.
*Head country* is great on chicken.
*Montgomery Inn* is a must on ribs. (at Krogers)
*Cattleman's* with ketchup, soy sauce, and brown sugar added for chopped beef
*Tin Roof* (Atascocita) for beef
*Rudy's* is great on fried deer steak.

I used to try and make my own, but with many failed experiments and extreme frustration, I usually just doctor up the stuff out of the bottle.

Here is one, but I have never tried it.


Dr. Pepper BBQ sauce

ingredients:
1 large juicy lemon
1 clove garlic, peeled and lightly crushed with the side of a cleaver
1 thin (1/4-inch) slice onion
1 cup Dr Pepper
3/4 cup ketchup
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons A.1. steak sauce
1 tablespoon of your favorite hot sauce, or more to taste
1 tablespoon cider vinegar,or more to taste
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Coarse salt (kosher or sea)

Cut the lemon in half cross wise and cut a 1/4-inch slice off of one half. Remove any seeds in this slice. Juice the remaining lemon: You should have 2 to 3 tablespoons juice.

Place the lemon slice, 2 table spoons of the lemon juice, and the garlic, onion slice, Dr Pepper, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, steak sauce, hot sauce, vinegar, liquid smoke, and pepper in a heavy nonreactive saucepan and gradually bring to a boil over medium heat.

Reduce the heat slightly to maintain a gentle simmer. Let the sauce simmer gently until thick and richly flavored, 10 to 15 minutes. Taste for seasoning, adding more lemon juice, hot sauce, and/or vinegar as necessary and seasoning with salt to taste, if desired.

Strain the sauce into a bowl (or clean glass jars) and let cool to room temperature, then refrigerate, covered, until serving. The sauce will keep for several months in the refrigerator.

Bring to room temperature before serving.


----------

